
Show HN: ads: Tool to start, stop, and manage microservices in a codebase - adamcath
https://github.com/adamcath/ads
======
adnanh
We used rake to do the same thing, plus a bit extra (migrations, reindexing,
etc...).

However, I was hoping this would be an idea I had long time ago, and I was
going to do next: interactive microservice runner with ability to view logs
(and stdout+stderr) in real time, and the ability to start/stop/restart them
:( something that would be curses based...

~~~
adamcath
That is a cool idea. It never occurred to me to make it interactive. How would
you imagine that interactive mode would work?

------
was_boring
At my job we use docker compose for this. Each service is able to be worked on
in isolation just by cloning the repo, and we have a separate repo which ties
them all together and can bring them all up at the same time (or individually)
if you choose.

All logs, except SQL queries generated by an orm go to stdout.

~~~
adamcath
How did you get all the services into docker, process-
wise/socially/politically? Is your place really small? Or did every team buy
into the idea? Or did someone dockerize everyone else's services?

